# Частичная русификация. Подскажите, как сделать.

## UnSGRelME

Хочу сделать следующую частичную русификацию:

1. Консоль должна писать только по английски, но понимать кириллицу.

2. Среда рабочего стола должна быть строго русской. Планирую использовать XFCE.

3. Отдельные приложения (вроде браузеров, плееров, офиса, игрушек) хочу запускать то в одном языке, то в другом, то в третьем. Планирую реализовать через настройку "запуска приложений" (можно редактировать команду запуска для значка). Команду нагуглю, но от совета не откажусь, если это не трудно.

В locale.gen настроил и сгенерировал:

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-1

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

ru_RU.UTF-8 UTF-8

ru_RU ISO-8859-5

ru_RU.KOI8-R KOI8-R

C.UTF8 UTF-8
```

В make.conf настроил: 

```
L10N="ru es en"
```

В 02locale настроил: 

```
LANG=C.UTF8

LC_CTYPE=ru_RU.UTF-8
```

Совершенно не уверен, что в правильную сторону копаю. Прошу совета, как реализовать поставленную задачу.

----------

## globus

Ищите, как настроить систему на русский. А перед командой запуска вставляйте:

```
LC_MESSAGES=en_US firefox

LANG=en_Us librecad
```

в зависимости от. Почитайте про них.

----------

